# good treatment for birch ply?



## B.P.R

Whats a good treatment for finishing birch plywood?

Was thinking soak it in boiled linseed oil for a day and finish with a few coats of beeswax?

Cheers


----------



## treefork

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Jim Williams

It's very difficult to get a nice finish with birch plywood, in fact I would say it's impossible. The use of oils is pretty pointless as you don't really have a grain to bring out. They will add some protection to water but there are better options! I would suggest dying it different colours, or perhaps staining it if you are after aesthetics. What are you trying to achieve with your finish? Is it for aesthetics or durability?


----------



## B.P.R

Not sure what im aiming for, a bit of both i suppose?


----------



## Jim Williams

The rule of the thumb I use is cheap woods get cheap finishes, try spray polyurethane. It's easy to apply and pretty durable.


----------



## Knotty

I've been using Watco Danish Oil to my Baltic Birch catapults. Easy to apply. Dries quick. Brings out the contrast in the ply layers. I understand you can get some shine with additional thin coats and buffing.

Some examples:





  








The Chalice




__
Knotty


__
Mar 8, 2013


__
1



A Dayhiker design.









  








2 down 46 to go




__
Knotty


__
Feb 22, 2013


__
2



Cut a 3/4x30x48" sheet of baltic birch ply into 48 slingshot blanks. Half are going to a friend...


----------



## B.P.R

Danish oil sounds like a plan!

Might just cut the cattys and use the leftover bits to try a few different treatments and see how they turn out before using on a finished catty...

Jim...have you seen the price of multiplex....not cheap buddy.


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Linseed oil embeds in wood & gives a matte finish & velvety feel. I'm not experienced at slingshot fabrication but seen other wood made products with linseed oil treatment. I assume 'plywood' can tolerate linseed oil soak and not weaken it? There are other's on this forum who are enthusiastic proponents of linseed oil finish.


----------



## Jim Williams

blue pocket rocket said:


> Danish oil sounds like a plan!
> 
> Might just cut the cattys and use the leftover bits to try a few different treatments and see how they turn out before using on a finished catty...
> 
> Jim...have you seen the price of multiplex....not cheap buddy.


Yes, have you seen the price of hard woods?


----------



## B.P.R

woods, forestry blocks, helps being light fingered haha


----------



## Dayhiker

I like using minwax wipe-on varnish with my plywood forks.


----------



## Jim Williams

Dayhiker said:


> I like using minwax wipe-on varnish with my plywood forks.


We can't get Minwax in the UK unfortunately Bill, it's a finish I hear great things about from you guys in the US. It would cost about £60 for a tin of the wipe on poly for me to import over here.


----------



## Viper010

your original suggestion, linseed soak n beeswax buff, sounded like a great plan to me. itl bring out the contrast between layers, provide reasonable waterproofing, gives a nice silky luster n feel n its easy to touch up in the unfortunate event of a forkhit or some other slight damage.

spray on poly is too shiny n slick for my taste, but its all upto personal preferance ofcourse.


----------



## B.P.R

I dont mind spray on poly....

But its too common...i like being different.


----------



## Knotty

Plus a poly coat needs to be stripped first if you want to do any additional touch ups, sanding, etc., right? At least that's what my artist daughter tells me.


----------



## bigron

i like mineral oil


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Did linseed oil and oak stain with a spray poly finish on these!
Came out like a tiger pattern, very clean look.


----------



## BCLuxor

All great ideas my personal favortie is http://www.rustins.eu/Details.asp?ProductID=863 , gives the ply great smooth shine real quality look.


----------



## jack-davies

Linseed oil is often mentioned, I have never tried it but I have been using danish oil and it really does bring out the grain on the wood. I have now found some lemon oil polish laying around and it has a nicer finish. It makes the birch ply look very old. Whether it offers any water protection I'm not sure.


----------



## filipino_saltik

Acrilic epoxy type of clear coat aply one coat first and let it dry then sand it a bit with 600 grit then aply 2 to 3 more coats


----------



## WATERLOGIC

B.P.R said:


> I dont mind spray on poly....
> 
> But its too common...i like being different.


If you want high gloss try the super glue coating . I made a walnut burl knife scales recently using this finishing technique for the first time and it is super strong and can be buffed to high gloss.


----------



## Dr J

Great idea!


----------



## Tag

I was curious if anyone uses wood stains. When I refinish a piece of furniture I usually end up using a stain to even out the wood. It helps on inexpensive furniture.


----------



## mattwalt

CA finish (Super Glue)...


----------



## Jolly Roger

"The rule of the thumb I use is cheap woods get cheap finishes, ...".

This reminds me of the movie Pretty Woman. He picked up a cheap whore off the street then by investing heavily in her treating her like a million dollar treasure she was able to show her true beauty.


----------

